# Contador de ampolletas encendidas con display 7 segmentos



## Alan Riquelme (Jun 3, 2008)

Hola! a todos los de la comunidad,desde ya agradecer por la ayuda que pueda recibir... soy nuevo en esto y tengo una inquietud la cual ojala me la puedan responder porfavor......

lo que quiero hacer con el display de 7 segmentos es lo siguiente:

- tengo 7 ampolletas de 220v en un orden del 1 al 7. estas se encienden de dos maneras;  
por pc modo automatico : mediante el pc por un circuito que diseñe y que funciona con 5v  manualmente : a travez de switchs on/off (uno por ampolleta)(funciona con 220v).

bueno,lo que quiero es que el display me muestre el numero de ampolletas que tengo encendidas.  cuando yo encienda 1 ampolleta en el display salga 1.
si yo enciendo 2 ampolletas en el display salga 2.
si enciendo las siete ampolletas salga un 7 en el display.
esto tengo que hacerlo considerando los dos modos. (tiene que funcionar en los dos modos, por pc con 5v y manual con 220v) 

para el modo manual creo que tengo que convertir de 220v a 5v... para que funcione el display.

eso es lo unico que se,,,bueno si alguien tiene alguna idea de como acer el contador porfavor que me enseñe.... ojala sea con un dibujo o un ckto. facil de entender..

muchas gracias ...


----------



## pepechip (Jun 3, 2008)

parece que las lamparas las enciendes sin ningun orden prestablecido.
Puedes hacerlo con puertas logicas, pero las combinaciones resultantes son muchas, asi que lo mas facil seria hacerlo con un microcontrolador.


----------



## danko_tdq (Jun 3, 2008)

Primero deberías ver como vas a hacer para detectar si una ampolleta esta prendida.. quiero decir, vas a sacar la señal de 220 en paralelo con la ampolleta y despues la convertis en 5v CC?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 3, 2008)

El estado de las lamparas lo lees con este esquema qie aisla los 220BCA de la parte de logica de tu esquema


----------



## pepechip (Jun 3, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> parece que las lamparas las enciendes sin ningun orden prestablecido.
> Puedes hacerlo con puertas logicas, pero las combinaciones resultantes son muchas, asi que lo mas facil seria hacerlo con un microcontrolador.


Tambiem puedes mezclar un sistema  mixto entre analogico y digital:
creas una escalera de resistencias, de modo que la tension obtenida a la salida sera proporcional al nº de lamparas encendidas, y mediante 7 operaciones obtienes la salida.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 3, 2008)

Bueno, pepechip "Te me adelantaste", el complemento de la idea es armar un conversor DA que actúe sobre un conversor AD

Con la salida de los opto-acopladores armas un sumador de tensiones cuyo resultado aplicas a un esquema similar al de "pepechip" (Conversor AD), cuya la codificas mediante diodos para aplicarla a un driver de display y de allí a tu display.

Con todo esto, logras independizarte del orden de encendido de las lámparas, cualquiera que este encendida dará sobre la suma un valor "1", no importando el lugar de la fila donde se encuentre


----------



## pepechip (Jun 4, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, pepechip "Te me adelantaste"


   Seguramente estarias entretenido con alguna cervecita.


----------

